# RUMOR - CoroCoro's Pokemon Black/White 2 info leaked



## Valwin (Apr 9, 2012)

> So many rumors lately! That's what happens as we inch closer and closer to E3. This time around, we have rumors on Pokemon Black/White 2. We know that CoroCoro is going to have a good amount of information in its next issue, but someone out there is claiming to have details on that info already. It's a rather lengthy post, so I figured I would leave it up to you guys to read at your leisure.





> Hello, I go by ganondolphin, an old user-name I created back in the early 2000s based off the old Gamecube trailer shown featuring Link fighting Ganondorf, mixed with the codename of the Gamecube, Dolphin. Just thought I'd explain the weird nickname.
> 
> Anyway, my connection to Nintendo is not limited to my name only, as I actually have connections inside the company due to my involvement with various Nintendo-sponsored publications, and actually have come across information regarding the upcoming Pokemon Black 2 and White 2, information that is quite surprising and possibly the biggest news involving the sequel. This information is planned to be published in the next CoroCoro as the "big scoop", and I have received descriptions, but no pictures, of what this news entails. All this information will be revealed in CoroCoro, but other sources may perhaps reveal it beforehand, such as the Pokemon Smash program. I have not seen this information first-hand, but have been corresponding with friends in other parts of the franchise, including some who are involved with the Japanese side of the franchise, so the information I have is second-hand, so not everything will be entirely accurate as some details may have been skipped over. Furthermore, I cannot reveal concrete info such as actual names of new Pokemon and characters appearing in the sequel but can reveal basic descriptions and general information.
> 
> ...




Dont shoot the messenger :C


Source

Via

Source


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 9, 2012)

Cool Story, Brah.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 9, 2012)

It just screams fake.


----------



## andy26129 (Apr 9, 2012)

Man if this is true ill tdhvhfjct my pants till the game comes out. I give it a 6/10 happening.


----------



## Crimson Phantom (Apr 10, 2012)

so legit


----------



## signz (Apr 10, 2012)

Damn, that sounds awesome.. It's probably too good to be true tho.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Apr 10, 2012)

too bad that its all fake. some of that would be nice.


----------



## 59672 (Apr 10, 2012)

Sounds about as legit of a source as the kid who's "uncle works at nintendo" and told you about the 'mew at the back of the truck", aka not legit at all.


----------



## gamefan5 (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah... no. Just... no -_-


----------



## Gh0sti (Apr 10, 2012)

this would be a lot of bull shit to make up though idk seems real but there are liers to love to lie


----------



## Bean_BR (Apr 10, 2012)

Why would he give a info like this freely??? Probably fake... But I liked these ideas


----------



## pokefloote (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## .Darky (Apr 10, 2012)

^ Fuck, was about to post that. There's a thread on /vp/ with more pics too.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 10, 2012)

Those pics are obviously fake. I wish it was real, though.


----------



## chris888222 (Apr 10, 2012)

If Pokemon were that amazing...

Sounds quite fake to me. Too far-fetched. I guess I'll wait to see if it's true

And what's with the above photo?


----------



## Janthran (Apr 10, 2012)

> * A second set of Starter Pokemon will be making their debut in Black 2 and White, and will still be the traditional Grass/Fire/Water triad. The Grass Pokemon is a bird, pure Grass, like Piplup and Torchic. Resembles an owl with a flower on head, needle eyebrows, and cactus wings. Seems to be based off the owls that live in cacti. The Fire Pokemon is a little orange elephant, different body design from Phanpy, rounder. Flame pattern on inside of ears--reference to the use of ears to regulate heat? Holes where its tusk would be. I assume, like Chimchar, fire comes out when it battles. Water Pokemon is a platypus, very playful in its design. Beaver-tail is large and looks like a surf-board, with a v-cut at the end. Magazine makes a note about the Starter Pokemon being "imported", not sure what it means by this. Related to the region, I speculate.



Please no..


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 10, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> And what's with the above photo?


Some pics that's been spreading on /vp/. Probably fake since most legit scans show the full page.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Apr 10, 2012)

Seriously? A grass bird and a fire elephant?

Even if it's a rumour, they could at least use more imagination and creativity. This is pathetic


----------



## Valwin (Apr 10, 2012)

soulx said:


> Those pics are obviously fake. I wish it was real, though.





> The Grass Pokemon is a bird, pure Grass, like Piplup and Torchic. Resembles an owl



the person that made the pictures must have read the info lol


----------



## OJClock (Apr 10, 2012)

too many pures for this to be in any way legit.


----------



## Nimbus (Apr 10, 2012)

I could post my thoughts on this in a typograpical way, but ths image does such a great job, that I will use it instead.

http://unsolicitedious.files.wordpress.com/2011/11/smells-like-bs.jpg

Seriously, all these claims raise red flags everywhere, and rumors like this have been existing since Gen2.

Edit, dammit why cant I remember the bbcode for images


----------



## Lucifer666 (Apr 10, 2012)

I actually find this to be quite believable for some reason.
I'm actually extremely happy about everything mentioned, with the exceptions of the starters. They're just as much of a fail as the ones in Black and White 1 are.
I hope this is true.
I hope they don't mess up the new Pokemon as they did in the last game released.
Generation 4 was incredible, and the G/S remakes were incredible. I just really don't know what happened to GameFreak after that.
Also, yay for Pokemon following you.


----------



## beta4attack (Apr 10, 2012)

Idk... It seems a bit too farfetch'd if you know what I mean /pun intended

I don't think it's true, even the pics, I mean have you not seen the rumor that was going showing the starters but it was proven to be fake too? It looked really legit but it was fake.


----------



## Tigran (Apr 10, 2012)

ZAFDeltaForce said:


> Seriously? A grass bird and a fire elephant?
> 
> Even if it's a rumour, they could at least use more imagination and creativity. This is pathetic



Yes.. Cause a water turtle is -soooo- imaginative.. right?


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Apr 10, 2012)

Tigran said:


> ZAFDeltaForce said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously? A grass bird and a fire elephant?
> ...


At least its better than a lazy platypus. A fire elephant is nice. It makes the pokemon look kinda strong.


----------



## beta4attack (Apr 10, 2012)

Tigran said:


> ZAFDeltaForce said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously? A grass bird and a fire elephant?
> ...


Got a better idea? XD


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Apr 10, 2012)

beta4attack said:


> Tigran said:
> 
> 
> > ZAFDeltaForce said:
> ...


A water type seal that evolves to become a walrus. Or a fish that becomes into a shark. Improvising the existing ones. Or a totally new idea. Water type Possum.


----------



## BrightNeko (Apr 10, 2012)

picture looks fake and I would still rather have the prequel game where you can play as oak or agatha =


----------



## CollosalPokemon (Apr 10, 2012)

Even though the picture is probably fake, the Cactus Owl would be named かワノアツ, or roughly Kawanoashi (I think).


----------



## Judas18 (Apr 10, 2012)

Would be nice if it was real. I dunno if I'd actually like new starters though =/ Most likely fake as shite anyway.


----------



## triassic911 (Apr 10, 2012)

Seems legit.


Oh how I wish...


----------



## Pong20302000 (Apr 10, 2012)

will just leave this here






heres the full page






the other page in full






just if people cant tell
the bottom page was a fake that someone made
he admited it on serebii

top page is possible real but obviosly take with grain of salt

lol people now suspecting the fake is based off a real leak tho?


----------



## DeadLocked (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm glad this "gangsta" looking pokémon doesn't exist.


----------



## chris888222 (Apr 10, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> will just leave this here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What, that mantis thingy is legit?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Apr 10, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> > ~SNIP~
> ...


no one has claimed it as fake
plus seems the most legit as this is around the time coro coro leaks
people on twitter already posting different parts of it


----------



## Flame (Apr 10, 2012)

i dont think theirs not gonna be any new pokemon.


----------



## Valwin (Apr 10, 2012)

that mantis thing and sheep thing have been around for a long time now  those are fake


----------



## FailName (Apr 10, 2012)

> Resembles an owl with a flower on head, needle eyebrows, and cactus wings.


The owl picture doesn't seem like it has needle eyebrows or cactus wings.

I say that one is incorrectly based off the other, or a yellow spike on a plant means something represents a cactus.


----------



## indask8 (Apr 10, 2012)

When I saw the picture of that grass pokemon I tough it was strange, a flying/grass pokemon?

Then I checked and there was already some grass/flying pokemon since a good while.

Still waiting for official infos even if this scan looks very legit.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Apr 10, 2012)

i hope pokemon follow us again
that was a nice little extra

some new pokemon would be nice also
get boring if same starters AGAIN


----------



## sliver123 (Apr 10, 2012)

the owl looks a little like  maractus but  maractus is  only grass and not  grass/fly its strange if the owl transform into maractus losing fly and then become grass


----------



## Valwin (Apr 10, 2012)

2 bird looking pokemon as started is pretty much tells you is fake


----------



## Pong20302000 (Apr 10, 2012)

Valwin said:


> 2 bird looking pokemon as started is pretty much tells you is fake



Grass Owl, Fire Elephant, Water Platypus

2 starter bird pokemon?


----------



## Valwin (Apr 10, 2012)

Pong20302000 said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > 2 bird looking pokemon as started is pretty much tells you is fake
> ...



bird looking pokemon not bird type  if you look at past started they never look alike


----------



## Pong20302000 (Apr 10, 2012)

Valwin said:


> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> > Valwin said:
> ...



fake still possible real but image of full page was based on a fake







i remember this like it was yesterday
big image


Spoiler


----------



## heartgold (Apr 10, 2012)

mmmm I'll wait for serebii, not believing anything yet.

The real scans should leak soon.


----------



## chris888222 (Apr 10, 2012)

If there were a new region - imagine that. It would be GSC all over again. (Which was awesome)

I doubt it though. At most they'll add more rivals (heck no) or different gym leaders.


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 10, 2012)

For some reason I feel that this is legit.


----------



## finkmac (Apr 10, 2012)

heartgold said:


> mmmm I'll wait for serebii, not believing anything yet.
> 
> The real scans should leak soon.


Same here... 

I don't trust any PokeNews until it appears in Serebii.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 10, 2012)

Spoiler






Pong20302000 said:


> will just leave this here
> 
> 
> 
> ...





This ones seem legit! Well, I wanna wait for the next episode of Pokemon Sunday to see the gameplay


----------



## Fishaman P (Apr 10, 2012)

Well, when Black and White were in development, someone posted a VERY real-looking screenshot of a Farfetch'd evolution.  I'm calling bull.


----------



## DDTarZan (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm having trouble calling bs on this one, it's up in the air, really. However, I will say that if the cactus owl is real, I think I just chose my starter.


----------



## Zeroneo (Apr 10, 2012)

This is not legit. We've had realistic looking scans before and I REALLY doubt we're getting new Pokemons in BW2.


----------



## tommzy2 (Apr 10, 2012)

almost believable as the ethan vs brendan outside of Sky Pillar in hg/ss faked screenie, which looked legit
(crappy quality below, i do remember there being a better quality one tho)


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Apr 11, 2012)

Tigran said:


> ZAFDeltaForce said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously? A grass bird and a fire elephant?
> ...


At least it makes sense. The platypus isn't too bad cause it's a water mammal, but the grass bird and fire elephant? It's fucking retarded.

Sorry but this doesn't sit well in my mind, though apparently it sits well in yours.


----------



## Skelletonike (Apr 11, 2012)

ZAFDeltaForce said:


> Tigran said:
> 
> 
> > ZAFDeltaForce said:
> ...


And a fire pig, an electric mouse, an electric bird, a fire bird, an ice bird, etc... All of those make sense then?
It's pokemon, common sense doesn't apply. It might be fake, but the pokemon he said aren't that unbelievable if you look at the latest pokemon.


----------



## gamefan5 (Apr 11, 2012)

ZAFDeltaForce said:


> Tigran said:
> 
> 
> > ZAFDeltaForce said:
> ...


If common sense existed in Pokemon when it comes to designs, it would suck.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Apr 11, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> ZAFDeltaForce said:
> 
> 
> > Tigran said:
> ...


I stand corrected.

I think I'll just sit at a corner and wallow in self pity for awhile


----------



## Dynast_Grausherr (Apr 11, 2012)

The FrontPage of corcoro leak and if you notice you can see what appear to be 2 new main  trainers.

check the cover on serebi
http://www.serebii.net/


----------

